# The Grape/tortilla smell



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

So I've read before the clean male rats smell like hot tortillas and clean females smell like grape soda. So I always thought it weird that my female rat always smelled more like hot tortillas after a bath and not like grape soda. I didn't really think much of it but strangley last night I bathed her and this morning when I picked her up she smelled incredibly like grape soda. I just got her a baby sister and have been working on teaching her that I'm incharge not her (while of course making sure she knows she still hugely loved). So curiosity, does ths have something to do with her smell change possibly? Or as a six month old is she possibly just hitting female maturity and therefore now smells like a girl? Just wondering. Also can I just say that I am loving this grape soda smell? She smells amazing!!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Your's is as good a theory as any. Rats have many ways of subtle communication, I can't see smell not being among them. My Fuzzy Rat can quiet a room full of dogs at the vet's office. I don't hear or smell anything but the dogs just go calm and quiet. After decades of being in practice Fuzzy Rat is the only animal that can go to the vet's office without a cage or a leash. And you should have seen the look on everyone's face when Fuzzy Rat shut down a waiting room full of anxious dogs. 

Is is smell, hypersonics or something else... who knows?


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

I noticed my boys smelled like puppies (to me) when we first got them. They were just over 2 months in February. I definitely get the taco/nacho smell now, but I love it.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I can also smell the tortilla/nacho smell on boys, I've never understood the grape soda reference on girls though; the smell on girls is softer, almost gently fragrant, totally different than the boys but I can't smell anything remotely grape-like. I can't really make a comparison to what girls smell like. It's nice either way!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I must admit that after reading the whole grape soda thing a while back I did sniff my girls. They don't really smell of anything :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I think girls smell kinda fruity


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

My girls generally smell like straw but have ocassionally smelled like grape soda

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My girls smell like tortillas! Its unfortunate for me though xD i went to Mexico a couple years ago for university credit and we stayed in a mountain village. Homemade corn tortillas for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for 4 days straight...

I cant eat corn tortillas anymore xD


----------

